# Window Blind Catch



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

I am trying to source a Fly Screen Catch for a Rapido 7087f (2005). This is for the hab door. The window itself has a window which can be opened & the blind/fly screen which can be opened together or individually. It is the part attached to fly screen which I require.
Any help greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance
Alan


----------

